# How big of piece of shrimp for whitting



## ndodd1187 (Nov 9, 2014)

How big of a piece of shrimp should i use for whitting. I am surf fishing from NMB to HBSP. Typically using a double dropper loop. Was using blood worms to great success, but its getting expensive when i go fishing ever day. Or any other tips would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

I put a piece big enough to cover the curl of the hook. Too big and the other fish will grab it and tear it off the hook without ever getting the hook in their mouths


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

LOL if you are fishing every day, you will soon discover what size bait to use for whiting. (sea mullet)
They are bottom feeders. Sucking up small bits of shell fish, sandfleas, and other things that live in the sand.
As you know, they have small mouths. So in my personal experience, I only use a 3/4" chunk of shrimp plus I have had
great success with FISHBITES as the appetizer. (this is in FLORIDA).
Tight Lines and a Warm Welcome to the site !!


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

also: use local shrimp. not that pre-packaged Guatemalan freshwater farm raised shrimp that some people around here sell


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

"Catching' is a matter of 'finding'. 'Finding' is a matter of 'knowledge"

- BUT -

Catching a fish that you found, is a matter of SKILL !!!



lol jot that down


----------



## ndodd1187 (Nov 9, 2014)

Thanks all. Yeah i only work the weekends, so i pretty much fish the rest of the week. Ive lived in Murrells Inlet or North Myrtle for about 4 years now and am just now finally getting the hang of surf fishing.


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

ndodd1187 said:


> Thanks all. Yeah i only work the weekends, so i pretty much fish the rest of the week. Ive lived in Murrells Inlet or North Myrtle for about 4 years now and am just now finally getting the hang of surf fishing.


Must be nice to only work weekends. sounds like a winner to me. Stop in at the Outpost and get your 15% off discount card. Look forward to meeting you.


----------



## ndodd1187 (Nov 9, 2014)

It has its advantages and disadvantages, but i like it. Maybe this week i'll stop in sometime.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I usually tell people a piece about the size of your thumbnail.


----------



## jmadre (Jan 3, 2008)

I usually cut each shrimp at the 'joint' of each segment of the shell. Works fine for us on a #4 Mutu Light. We use a piece twice that big on a 4/0 when fishing for pups.


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

you think thats good ? I do nothing all week & take the weekends off 
Momma asked me what I was going to do today & I replied "Nothing" she said you did that yesterday & I replied " thats right but i haven't finished"


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

I never use shrimp


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Flytyingguy1 said:


> you think thats good ? I do nothing all week & take the weekends off


That makes you either a Lottery Winner or a Politician . . .


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

The Skink said:


> also: use local shrimp. not that pre-packaged Guatemalan freshwater farm raised shrimp that some people around here sell[/Q
> 
> 
> Very true I got some off a shrimp boat .Had a very active week. Saw a couple other fishermen using pre package with little to no luck
> ...


----------

